# CSV-Archiv minütlich per VBA auslesen



## Anonymous (26 März 2005)

Hallo,
ich versuche mit Excel per VBA ein CSV Archiv minütlich zu öffnen um einen aktuellen Excel Schichtbeleg zu generieren. Protool trägt ungefähr alle 2 minuten ein neu gefertigtes Teil in das Archiv ein. 
Nun habe ich das Problem das die Archivierung von Protool sporadisch abstürzt wenn VERMUTLICH Excel und Protool gerade gleichzeitig zugreifen. Kann mir das jemand bestätigen und evt eine Lösung für dieses Problem mitteilen? MfG Chris


----------



## GobotheHero (26 März 2005)

Doppelpost *boooooooooooooooh


----------



## HaSchi (4 Mai 2005)

Besteht das Problem noch?  :?: 
Wenn ja,
kann ich Erklärung nachreichen.


----------



## AndyPed (4 Mai 2005)

Hi,
ist zwar nicht mein Thread, aber die Lösung wäre doch interessant.  8)


----------



## HaSchi (5 Mai 2005)

1. Es stimmt bei gleichzeitigen Zugriff auf eine Datei kommt es zu einen Fehler, ausser die Datei wird nur zum lesen geöffnet.
Da aber Protool etwas hineinschreiben will, muss die Datei zum schreiben
geöffnet werden. Ist die Datei aber bereits zum lesen mit "Open ..." 
geöffnet worden, kann ein anderes Programm (z.B. ProTool) die Datei
nicht mehr zum schreiben öffnen.
2. Die einzige Lösung die mir einfällt, ist die Datei vor den öffnen mit VBA
in ein anderes Verzeichnis zu kopieren, und dann die Kopie zu öffnen.
In VBA wird der Befehl "Filecopy" benötigt.


----------



## volker (7 Mai 2005)

normalerweise ist es so, das protool das archiv beim starten öffnet und dieses auch geöffnet hält, es sei denn ich schliesse das archiv über eine funktion. sollte das archiv geschlossen sein öffnet excel dies im rw modus.
ob man mit excel die datei im r modus öffnen kann weiss ich nicht.

wenn nein ist in jedem fall zu empfehlen mit einer copy zu arbeiten


----------



## Oberchefe (7 Mai 2005)

http://www.activevb.de/tutorials/tut_text/textdateien.html#anchor4


----------

